#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Your baby's photos

## Binsoy1

To all proud mommies and daddies out there, this is for you to brag about your little tots. Post their cutest pics. Let me start with this:

----------


## naj ice

my little angel " Aeshan Jace "

----------


## patriarch18

> To all proud mommies and daddies out there, this is for you to brag about your little tots. Post their cutest pics. Let me start with this:


si bruno ni bro :Huh: ?  :Cheesy:

----------


## Binsoy1

wahehehe bagay diba?

----------


## Aeshanjace

Asa liwat? hehehe

----------


## princess_21

akoa o..buyag! diba astig wahehe!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Weena

my 2 y.o. pirti gyung kiata

----------


## pink_baby_f

here's our little princess... she's 2 1/2 years old...  :Smiley:

----------


## patriarch18

> my 2 y.o. pirti gyung kiata


very cute ma'am!!!

----------


## Weena

^^thanks...puera buyag hehe

----------


## a_girl

hehehe....

----------


## Binsoy1

> here's our little princess... she's 2 1/2 years old...



si dora in person??

----------


## Binsoy1

> my 2 y.o. pirti gyung kiata



lami paakon ang aping hahaha...cute...buyag.

----------


## tamse

akong mga niece... baby man ghapon cla 3 pra nko...

----------


## elvishtattoo

*kanang naa sa akong avatar mao na akong PaO!



<------------------*

----------


## Binsoy1

> *kanang naa sa akong avatar mao na akong PaO!
> 
> 
> 
> <------------------*



cool kid... reminds me of my ex's cute nephew.  :Cheesy:

----------


## xxbanbanxx

My little princess nanghadlok kunuhay cya namu. hehehehe

----------


## randzg

<------- my avatar. She's our 2 yrs. old baby.

----------


## Binsoy1

hahaha kita syag mumu siguro...

----------


## only_on3

<<<--- My one yr old baby boy!  :Wink:

----------


## Weena

nakatulog nag watch tv

----------


## untitled

> To all proud mommies and daddies out there, this is for you to brag about your little tots. Post their cutest pics. Let me start with this:


 
ahahahahha.. ka-cute!!!!!!!!!!!! lingawa ani oie!

----------


## pink_baby_f

> si dora in person??


hehehe... pariha diay sila face ni dora sa akong baby? hehehe...  :Smiley:

----------


## dreammae

aqo bby "kenji luis" 3 days pa cya ani....hehehehehe

----------


## sexy_roxy

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/2277/1272617784l.jpg

----------


## sexy_roxy

my daughter...

----------


## Binsoy1

let me help you sexyroxy..  :Cheesy:

----------


## babyred86

ka cute sa inyo baby oie..
 :Smiley: 


thats my future baby ryt there...

----------


## pink_baby_f

^^cute sa mga babies oist...

----------


## MrRendezvous

> My little princess nanghadlok kunuhay cya namu. hehehehe


idol! na hadlok jud ko pagscroll nko sa thread!  :Wave Cry:  hehehe

----------


## sexy_roxy



----------


## sexy_roxy

> let me help you sexyroxy..


thanks... ds is my 3 yr old princess wd her tita jenna  :Smiley:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Binsoy1

beauty definitely runs in the blood...

----------


## Heraldo



----------


## gkoopir

> My little princess nanghadlok kunuhay cya namu. hehehehe


hahahahhaha... lingaw lagi ni imong baby!!! gabie na nimo gipicturan sa.. or imo ning gipakuyawan.. pero CUTE!!!

----------


## gkoopir

Comments lang ko kay wla pa man koy akoa... nindot kaayo ang mga baby lami kaayo kumoton ang face..

----------


## sexy_roxy

mommy and baby

----------


## xxbanbanxx

> idol! na hadlok jud ko pagscroll nko sa thread!  hehehe


hehehe manghadlok man kuno cya




> hahahahhaha... lingaw lagi ni imong baby!!! gabie na nimo gipicturan sa.. or imo ning gipakuyawan.. pero CUTE!!!


wala na nako cya pakuyawi oi, kami mao iyang gipakuyawan hehehe salamat sa pag admire sko baby

----------


## tamse

naa nman ata ni na thread... cute jd ning mga bata wui

----------


## ashmae_01

my little girl hehe mao ni cya ang naa sa 1st page pud aktong nkalimot ug panty

looks like her daddy

----------


## chaz03

anak sa ko brother..cute au gud..hehe

----------


## bebeshe

cute kaayo nga baby. 3 days old pa xa ani. khbaw na xa mo smile sa cam. hehe

----------


## blueangel_88

my bb when he is 11 mos. :Wave: 




when he is 8 mos. old :Thumbs Up:

----------


## isaac95

> ka cute sa inyo baby oie..
> 
> 
> 
> thats my future baby ryt there...


 :Thumbs Up:  on that.........  :Cheesy:

----------


## sabrinxy

mao ni akong baby pag 5 months nya..hehe!

----------


## MrsJack

here are my babies:
 
dagku na noh?
they are still my babies

----------


## charmz_fire



----------


## randzg

<-------- that's my baby's pic.

----------


## jjfaelnar



----------


## patriarch18

this first baby in the pictures is my brother's son and I his name is Shangkara and I love him very much...





the family...


next baby is my cousin's angel...Still I love her.. shes Hazel Ann



and lastly my baby... the one holding shangkara... and I call him ANGEL...


 :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:

----------


## poisontree

waaa. kacute sa mga bata! i really enjoy the pics!!  :Smiley:

----------


## ralpryan

apil ko ani bhe....

my twins 6 months old with their kuya 6yrs

----------


## ralpryan

napa gyud
my eldest few yrs back with his best friend.....

----------


## icon_king

kani ang akong baby is daniela nicole. tambokikoy

----------


## dreammae

this is my princess shinna yasmin....

----------


## gumdrop

@ 8mos old
deleted

----------


## beyee

OT: ka cute sa inyo mga babies  :smiley:  comment nalang pod ko coz wala pa ko'y ako

----------


## ashmae_01

my little angel during her 1st bday

----------


## joshua259

this was taken when he was 1 year old...

----------


## ashmae_01

another cute pic. from my little girl
her bday clebration

----------


## Sol_Itaire

> kani ang akong baby is daniela nicole. tambokikoy


grrrrrrrrr nanggigil ko sa bukton hahaha

@ALL cute kaayu inyu babies =)

----------


## gumdrop

do I have something on my face?
pic deleted

----------


## skyblue_lord

ka cute sa mga bata ................ g unsa d ay ni ninyo paghimo ani nila.............. hehheehhee

----------


## joshua259

> ka cute sa mga bata ................ g unsa d ay ni ninyo paghimo ani nila.............. hehheehhee


hahaha push and pull lang bro then ayaw og gamit withdrawal...  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## homer20



----------


## Weena

when she was 1

----------


## redcheek

My cute baby...

----------


## redcheek

My boy...

----------


## Sol_Itaire

tan-aw nalang ko pics diri para mawala sapot

----------


## Dondon

> My boy...


Wafu au dah, habulin ng chix ni ig dako. Hala ka! :]]

----------


## redcheek

My boy when he was 1 yr. old...

----------


## redcheek

> Wafu au dah, habulin ng chix ni ig dako. Hala ka! :]]


Thanks.. mao jud na mag andam nlng ko daan ug baboy ihawon!

----------


## redcheek

My baby girl whan she was 1yr old..

----------


## redcheek

URL=http://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01355tqk.jpg][/URL]

----------


## gcc4426

^ ka kyut gud ug mata. hehe. ako nlng na miga b.  :Cheesy:

----------


## redcheek



----------


## redcheek



----------


## Dondon

Hehe asta ang sister cute pud.




> Thanks.. mao jud na mag andam nlng ko daan ug baboy ihawon!


I don't get it, lol sorry.

----------


## patriarch18

> Hehe asta ang sister cute pud.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it, lol sorry.


hello there. I guess she mean, magandam nalang siya ug baboy ihawonon, kay you said habolonon siya ug chix nig big so in preparation magandam siya baboy para nig kasal or what...  :Thumbs Up:  Hope I get the meaning correctly!!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## gilbertian

my baby girl GIZYL

----------


## sweetsensation

kacute sa inyong babies oy! na S ko dah. hehehehe

----------


## angelcreu

naa ta ko.d pa lng ko ka post .huhuhuhuh!!!!

----------


## arahdior

my Goddaughter.. cute au.. months pani siya..  sooo cute..  :Cheesy:  

proud to be ninang.. my first ina anak.. for sure spoiled ni jd..  :Smiley:

----------


## angelcreu



----------


## angelcreu

our langgang baby....2 yrs old pa cya ani....

----------


## angelcreu



----------


## angelcreu

our girl........

----------


## malditangtisay

my charming 3 years old Chesca  :Smiley:

----------


## achibaby

^charming indeed...nindot kaayo ug kilay..hehehe

----------


## joshua259

my baby boy...  :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## pink_baby_f

.



<<--- akong baby...  :Smiley:

----------


## saskee14

saon pg upload hehehe..

----------


## saskee14

saon man upload pics hehehe

----------


## saskee14

my 1 yr oLd & 1 month baby bOy

----------


## kiekim

my 2 yrs old bugoy

my 4yrs old little princess

----------


## malditangtisay

> ^charming indeed...nindot kaayo ug kilay..hehehe


Thank you  :Smiley:

----------


## Binsoy1

> saon man upload pics hehehe


you can register from photobucket.com and upload your photos. Then get the link and post it here

----------


## janninat

very adorable babies...sa tingin pa lang ang babango na...kakagigil..

suya ko, himo jud ko rong uli....asa na man to si hooonnneeeyyyy!!!!!

----------


## bbnescia

waaaaaaaaa ka cute sa inyo babies, saon pag upload oi?

----------


## saskee14

> you can register from photobucket.com and upload your photos. Then get the link and post it here


*naka post naku tanx*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## lovejing25

ka cUte sa mG bby

----------


## freakyvenus

mga cuuuttiie....

----------


## Binsoy1

up ta gamay ani...

----------


## elia

ka cute sa mga baby wui. hehehe  

Sofie at 6 months




Sofie at almost 10 months..

----------


## l_a_t_i_k_a

my baby in her two piece.. eheh..
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/v...h/DSC05715.jpg

----------


## cutie_petch

amu pag umangkon ni silver_clone..ahahahh

----------


## the_guardian

suyaw ko dah!  :Smiley: 

post sad nako ako baby!  :Smiley: 

ta-arah!  :Smiley:

----------


## Ceb2Ak

Akong Liam Lorenze...2 yrs old pa cya ani :Smiley:

----------


## luke0917

hahahay, ka cute sa mga baby. nig panganak nko pohon ako pud post ang pics sa akong baby nya..

----------


## kenjie86

> hahahay, ka cute sa mga baby. nig panganak nko pohon ako pud post ang pics sa akong baby nya..



cute jud mag himo sah tag baby ani... aron epost.. hehe

----------


## ronz_rodz

just see my avatar mao ni pix sa ako baby...

----------


## problemom

Here is my Gabby @ 1 


========

Gabby @ 4 months

----------


## coolguyiam20

agi lang ko dri oi..unsaon d.i pghimo og baby??
bsan unsaon jud ai..dli jud maporma..ehehhe
mawad.an mn xd ta pg.asa ani..ehehhe

----------


## Weena

<--my daughter

----------


## naidz2k3

hayst! ka mga cute ba ani nila oi... masuya man pud ta ani.. galing lang wa ko partner para makahimo.. hahahah

----------


## pink_baby_f

Here's my baby!!! She's 2 years old and 10 months...

----------


## Weena

^^puera buyag. mura mani sa ako baby dako2x sad. she's 2 and 9 months hehehe ka age ra.

----------


## st.anger

*Our Baby Boy, 1 day old pa cya ani...*





*1 Month old na amo baby dri..*

----------


## n00dle$

mao ni akong cutie kol-kol

----------


## san_cristobal

cute si baby kol-kol...  :Wink: 

mura korek and naa sa tunga nga pic




> mao ni akong cutie kol-kol

----------


## n00dle$

> cute si baby kol-kol... 
> 
> mura korek and naa sa tunga nga pic


@san_critobal: salamag kaau mais! hehehe

----------


## chill_angel25



----------


## chill_angel25

cute kaayo ako baby noh!!!!
Kinsa man gusto makig baby friend ana!!! Sipat na kaayo na ron!

----------


## Jazzz...

Proud MAMA of baby JAZZ JOAN (3 mons.) :Smiley:

----------


## tessF

> anak sa ko brother..cute au gud..hehe


cute au sya taas ilong

----------


## whiskey

Ako sad ^^

----------


## pink_baby_f

> ^^puera buyag. mura mani sa ako baby dako2x sad. she's 2 and 9 months hehehe ka age ra.


korek ka age ra jd sila sa akong baby... hehehe... pariho pod mga chubby ang atong mga baby... hehehe... buyag tawon...

----------


## icon_king

kani ang akong baby is daniela nicole. tambokikoy

----------


## rockford_fosgate09

At birth in CDU hospital 0ct 7, 2006

Our Twins AJ RJ LIM



MAG 3 YRS  OLD NA KARON OCT 2009

Ninongs and Ninangs , auntie's and uncles and friends BIRTHDAY GIFTS NYA HA HEHEHE

ADD KO ninyo sa Facebook ajrj_lim@yahoo.com 
sa friendster jblim1980@yahoo.com a lot of pics from birth to present

----------


## jordinho

liz and lex  :Smiley:  love em  :Smiley:   :Smiley:

----------


## gabriellerace

> nakatulog nag watch tv


cute kayo........... sleeping beauty..............

----------


## luke0917

this is my baby josiah zac nio

----------


## alench

2months and 9days :Cheesy:

----------


## alench

wala ghapon niappear :Sad:

----------


## saskee14

mao ni aq bb boY  :Cheesy: 

1 year and 5 months na cia krun.. big boy..


kani na pic 1 year 2 months..


bb querubin sa santa cruzan 1 year 2 months


taken last august 29 dd2 mi sa daanbantayan.. namista hehehe..

----------


## SlayeDDragon

my baby dash 2months and 3 weeks old 



my boy dash uban iya ninang

----------


## pink_baby_f

^ka cute sa bb oist...  :Smiley:

----------


## umbrella-eh-eh

.................................

----------


## cmtgicum

unsaon pag post ug pics directly?? help!

----------


## princess_21

Nice pics hehehe....

----------


## princess_21

Ako o...My Pj when he was 3 years old...4 naman sya ron...



Nya our second child my charming little Nica Sophia  pag 2 months old...



Hayyy,makawa dyud sapot just looking at their pics hehehe.... :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## 8_cRawlin_baby_8

kalami paakon sa mga aping hehehehe

post nya ko soon

----------


## cheeeryl

baby girl namo at 1 day old
 
at 3 weeks

----------


## chill_angel25

> 





YouTube - a little Keen Angel

----------


## ronz_rodz

akong pinakasipat ka daughter... hahaha!

----------


## mata_hari

tristan beau w/ yaya 1 year and 3 months


at 11 months



at 8 months

----------


## aikzzy

*my JAMI*

----------


## single.mom



----------


## single.mom

puro cute... 
=)...

----------


## poisontree

malingaw jud ko ug babies. up for the pics! mga cutie :P

----------


## missyangrabaya

mga 0 - 11months siya ani.  :Smiley:

----------


## raizene

my cute little baby..

----------


## Blackjellybean27



----------


## wise_zech

My Daughter

----------


## st.anger

*Our Baby Seth James during our Trick or Treat*

----------


## KizoneC

Baby Vinz Andrie at 1

gikan pa na sa rambol

----------


## SEED OF LIBER

aha sakpan ang mga married ani nga thread katong nga pa single2X... deli ka likay 



ty...

----------


## KizoneC

> aha sakpan ang mga married ani nga thread katong nga pa single2X... deli ka likay 
> 
> 
> 
> ty...



ikaw diay bai ... sakspan pud ka.

----------


## maddox_pitt

> my 2 y.o. pirti gyung kiata


wow tisay sis =) beautiful kid...

----------


## maddox_pitt

> 


she reminds me of my niece from laguna...  :Cheesy:  si princess...hihi
cute little girl

----------


## maddox_pitt

> Akong Liam Lorenze...2 yrs old pa cya ani


wow kacute..... gibugnaw guru xa ani hihihihi

----------


## maddox_pitt

makawala ug stress ning mga bataa hahahahaha  :Cheesy: 
kalami diay sa nay baby noh??la paman sad q kakita sa daddy sako future kids hihihi

----------


## rambutan

eto xa noon




eto na xa ngayon

----------


## cheeeryl



----------


## a_girl

@rambutan ...familiar lge na pix kanag eto xa noun waa....naa pud ko anah..pareha tgle ta face atog bby..waaaa..or gi copy rna nimo?hehe peace^^mg post nya ko pics ko baby..up lg sa..

----------


## motchkatt

our Zachary JK

----------


## rambutan

> @rambutan ...familiar lge na pix kanag eto xa noun waa....naa pud ko anah..pareha tgle ta face atog bby..waaaa..or gi copy rna nimo?hehe peace^^mg post nya ko pics ko baby..up lg sa..


hahaha.. samsung u600 ako gamit ana.. kung pareho nawng ato baby, basin akoa nang anak ? bitaw, kaswerte gyud nimu, gwapu jud na ig dako.   :Cheesy: 
ipost ang imu pic ah.. aron makita.. dayun ato ipa Spot the Difference.  :Cheesy:

----------


## bjpunk182

my son Albryan...

----------


## danzteo

*nichole*

----------


## nitesky

Francelle Hamiah at 2 months

----------


## Bigfoot Oracle

my baby Jada.
Gave birth last Nov 9, 2009.

----------


## st.anger

> my baby Jada.
> Gave birth last Nov 9, 2009.


wow cute little angel... congrats ninyo ni Jaan..

pls ko ingon nya kitakits lng mi sa Guitarfest..

----------


## =zutzhen=

My little Angel  "Rihanna Margaret"

----------


## BONG2Y

ako na pod...

dia pa o^...  :smiley: 

ug last mao ni...wid his proud daddy  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## desperada

my ashley

----------


## anm



----------


## MrsJack

my pride

----------


## summerfall

DSC02818 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

my niece

----------


## b0ty0k

mahylah laykn

----------


## crush_23

- baby JahJah -

----------


## nonagirl

my baby KALEA RIE at 4 months

----------


## redcheek

my baby nanyan

----------


## redcheek

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/1125/img0196ae.jpg

here's another one

----------


## redcheek

pa cute au

----------


## redcheek

My boy, vaughn.....

----------


## Dark

This is my Little Sachi... she's just 2days old ani...  :Smiley:  na a pani sa hospital!

kani pud!

and my choi little boy!


mag 3 yo nani xa!

----------


## mmh

6 mos. old Heleana

the day after her 1st bday

 now, she is 1 yr and 6 mos


very proud Mommy, noh.. hehhe

----------


## mharz79

My kiddos... olitaw na ug dalagita  :Smiley: 


proud kaayo ko as mom...

----------


## lady_gaga



----------


## lady_gaga



----------


## umpa-lumpa

matt who's now 3 months old...

look at my crazy hair!!



kusi ka aping?



katapusang tampo for today...

father and son shocked!! mahala na sa S26 gold oi!!!!!

----------


## xeoxander01

> Francelle Hamiah at 2 months



this is our little angle now.. @5 months..

----------


## kit_cebu

my little and big angels....  :Smiley:

----------


## taurustippy

*ka cute sa mga babies....^_^
*

----------


## Tirong-say

Cute gyud mga babies, kanus-a pa kaha ang ako....................he-he

----------


## mybabyfudgee

mao ni amo baby 















*






*

----------


## misnoodle

> father and son shocked!! mahala na sa S26 gold oi!!!!!



katawa ko ani.. pareha kaau silag nawong, hahahahaha!

----------


## umpa-lumpa

@misnoodle: nah...kung maka basa akong misis ana imo gi post ma suya gyd to..d cya nahan maliwat nako ang baby..nyahahaha igo ra kunu cya gi himo ug hulmahan aning bataa...hehehe

----------


## mystes

tan aw tan aw ra kow!
cute kaayu mga babies ninyo...

weeeeeeeee!!

----------


## baning

> @misnoodle: nah...kung maka basa akong misis ana imo gi post ma suya gyd to..d cya nahan maliwat nako ang baby..nyahahaha igo ra kunu cya gi himo ug hulmahan aning bataa...hehehe


wala pa man sila kita sa ako pics gud... bantay lang ug mo morph na ang face ni froggy... hmp!

----------


## Dark

dara a sad ako!
bogoi na ka au... hehe

----------


## sabrinxy

My kids  :Smiley:

----------


## Bigfoot Oracle

Jada @ 2 mos

----------


## lowel

> Jada @ 2 mos



haha ka cute sa Baby... hop mkahimo nasad nya ko....hehehe  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## icon_king

mao ni

----------


## vahnhelsing

magbuhat pa ko para naa koy ikapost dri.. hehehe

----------


## Bangkilan

ka mga cute gud ani ....  :smitten: 



ayaw mog kahadlok ha mga baby kai deli ko ma-ma-ak..!

----------


## rcm0722

my son  :Smiley:

----------


## deniseismyname28

akoang baby



at 1 month:

----------


## karljadon

my baby karljadon

----------


## umpa-lumpa

[QUOTE=karljadon;6813727]my baby karljadon



cute baby..curly hair? pariha sa amo baby sd  :Smiley:

----------


## karljadon

karon straight na iyang buhok kay ako gi-opawan, nawagtang iyang pagka curly.......4 years old na diay sya karon...post unya ko pics nya....

----------


## moklo

> katawa ko ani.. pareha kaau silag nawong, hahahahaha!


Hastang liwata bro.... dili jud kadudahan

----------


## umpa-lumpa

> Hastang liwata bro.... dili jud kadudahan


hehehe d gyd ma lalis bro sa..maayong pagka sepra..hehehe

----------


## umpa-lumpa

> karon straight na iyang buhok kay ako gi-opawan, nawagtang iyang pagka curly.......4 years old na diay sya karon...post unya ko pics nya....


maoba pre? kung opawan ky pagka dugayan mu straight ra? hehe hinuon basin dili kaayo curly ang sa imo baby pre..ako ky perte mn ka curly tops..hehe 

awa ra gd..

----------


## cromagnon

ka liwat lolz



> akoang baby
> 
> 
> 
> at 1 month:

----------


## karljadon

> maoba pre? kung opawan ky pagka dugayan mu straight ra? hehe hinuon basin dili kaayo curly ang sa imo baby pre..ako ky perte mn ka curly tops..hehe 
> 
> awa ra gd..


sakto gyud ka bro, curly na kaayo imo baby, dili nana mo straight....cute hino-on tan-awon....

----------


## umpa-lumpa

> sakto gyud ka bro, curly na kaayo imo baby, dili nana mo straight....cute hino-on tan-awon....


hehe  mao lage bro..nahan ra sd ko sa kulot niya..pa tas-on ba..heheh

----------


## heavenknws

heres mine................

----------


## mybabyfudgee

> mao ni amo baby 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just recently hehe napangos ang ilong kay kiat ug nawng hehe

----------


## blank0000

saon pgpost ug pic?

----------


## cromagnon

i - drag lng gikan sa facebook.

----------


## desperada

akong baby

----------


## benjoot

> my 2 y.o. pirti gyung kiata


dora explorer indeed..cutie  :Smiley:

----------


## benjoot

ka mga cute aning mga bata dri ma inspired man pd tah  :Cheesy:

----------


## blank0000

d mn jpon bsn imu pa i.drag gkan FB...kylngn pa mu.log pra lng mkkta ka..  :Sad: 
djd ko kbw oi

----------


## umpa-lumpa

^^sis..pag himo ug account sa photobucket.com..i upload ang mga pics didto..then once na upload na ang pics didto..all you need to get is the image code or IMG Code...kana nga code imong i copy paste diri..makita na imong baby's pics  :Smiley:

----------


## blank0000

thank you sis finally got it right  :Smiley:

----------


## blackpearl

here's my baby....

----------


## Genocide

Hala!  :Smiley:  ka cute sa mga babies.  :Smiley:  Keep posting guys!

----------


## xkenikensx

my baby 2 days old pa ni sa pics, 
pag march 15 pa intawn na tao,

----------


## missyangrabaya

there goes my baby  :Smiley:

----------


## Genocide

@missyangrabaya: hala. liwat au nimo ang imo baby.  :Smiley:

----------


## jhaness

tHeReSe's pIcS...

----------


## elmariachi

my little angel, "akeelah moselle"

----------


## gcc4426

aw..i want to have my own child, but i cant sustain it yet. mkasuya lge mo... :Cheesy:

----------


## Genocide

@gcc4426: bro sakto jud ka. maskin ako. pero dili lang sa jud ko ana ui kay wala man gali koy ika sustinto
sako kaugalingon. hahaha!  :Smiley:

----------


## umpa-lumpa

^himo na bro..ang kwarta mu abot ra lage na..kaya mn gani sa mga badjao..haha jk..bitaw oi, maka pawa gyd ug problema ang mga babies..bahalag gasto lage...

----------


## karljadon

Kuya Jadon 1 year old


4 years old now


My 2nd Baby Boy Johan 4 months now

----------


## i_am_fairy

my avatar is  my precious Eyan :smitten:  :smitten:  :smitten:

----------


## i_am_fairy

here are pics of my son...

[IMG]http://i1044.photobucket.com/albums/...n/Arz-0141.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://i1044.photobucket.com/albums/...yan/eyan03.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## COMCAM

_Listening to instructions..._


*Spoiler!*   

 


_Endorsing..._


*Spoiler!*   

 


*Spoiler!*

----------


## missyangrabaya

> @missyangrabaya: hala. liwat au nimo ang imo baby.



*thank you Genocide.*

----------


## deniseismyname28

> ka liwat lolz


hehe.. thanks  :Smiley:

----------


## wubby

how to post pictures?  :Sad:  :Confused:

----------


## wubby

Baby Gian Carlisle, he's still 1 month old  :Smiley:

----------


## andii

my 1 yr old niece.,
 :Cheesy:

----------


## umpa-lumpa

ako nasad...

matty at 5 months

----------


## bolabog

ako bunso  :Smiley:

----------


## ritchepaul

This is my cute baby daughter...her name's Aeris Jasmine and I'm so proud of her.

----------


## missyangrabaya

*Rheanne Venice* 



NOT SCRIPTED


with nanny at home  :Smiley:

----------


## wubby

gian at 1 month old


Sleepyhead gian

----------


## karlakkk

*my diego* @ 3months old

----------


## Genocide

Hala cute jud sa mga babies uui.  :Smiley: 

nahan au kog mga baby ayy.

----------


## Binsoy1

cutie babies...keep 'em coming guys!

----------


## saskee14

my 1 year old bb bOy
alexxus

taken last oct. 31.. trick or treat..

----------


## umpa-lumpa

daddy and me sleeping..

----------


## Genocide

hala ka cute nila tan-awon.  :Smiley:

----------


## mimsnav

Kyrene Dominique, my 2-year old daughter. very curious almost about anything she gets hold on to.

----------


## nitesky

my daughter miah... close up mode

----------


## zaira45

MY ZAIRA BELLE

----------


## dexlimp

my tarsier na gamay ug mata hehe..mag 2 yrs old na nxt month..  :Smiley: 



just don't mind the tree hehehe  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## Genocide

Nalingaw jud kog tan-aw ug mga baby pictures ai. Keep posting guys!  :Smiley:

----------


## mobskill69

*ka dghan bang bata dre...*hehe  :Cool:

----------


## sport30

my 8mos. old baby

gikabuangan sa iyang tita
[IMG]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_z_p_WxbHKSA/S6rk95x-_mI/AAAAAAAAAGs/UOsYaMY2z3U*******P1200683.JPG[/IMG]

@SM city cebu
[IMG]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_z_p_WxbHKSA/S6rkhfPvvyI/AAAAAAAAAF0/jKInCSCeRbY*******P1240715.JPG[/IMG]

@ Sugar Beach, Sta. Fe, Bantayan Island Cebu

----------


## bug311

ako naa pa sa tummy ni mama, la pa kagawas.

----------


## Prince of Persia

ka cute sa mga bata....

----------


## jennilexshop

> *kanang naa sa akong avatar mao na akong PaO!*
> 
> 
> 
> *<------------------*


 
idola nko uie...  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## jennilexshop

> my tarsier na gamay ug mata hehe..mag 2 yrs old na nxt month.. 
> 
> 
> 
> just don't mind the tree hehehe


gnahan lgeh ko ahahahaha....

----------


## jennilexshop

sorry na post nko... sayop... sorry...

----------


## Genocide

Nalingaw ko sa bata na naay chocolate sa iya face. hehe!  :Smiley:

----------


## missyangrabaya



----------


## Genocide

@missyangrabaya: imo na anak sis?  :Smiley:  cute-ta ui. liwat sa mommy cute.

----------


## dangelndisguise

> eto xa noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eto na xa ngayon


ayaw cge binuang dinha rambutan  :cheesy:  naa diay ky baby?  :cheesy: 

hala noh.. mkasuya.. aw ako soon to be pud ko oi  :grin:

----------


## wise_zech

my daughter Shamdah Zien

----------


## Genocide

@wise_zech: sir unsa diay nationality nimo?  :Smiley:

----------


## reginakrys

awwww.. ka cute sa mga bibi.. i can't wait to see how mine looks like.. karn napa cya sud sakng tiyan.. hehe..

----------


## kolot182

weeeeeee.... hahaha.... mai mai namo! weeeeee....







baby mai mai! heheh...

----------


## wise_zech

> @wise_zech: sir unsa diay nationality nimo?


good question......100% pure filipino ko and 100% pure bisaya...hehehhe...bitaw ngano lahi ang name nang anak ko kay naa man nag work iya papa dri sa middle east mao arabic name pinangalan sa ako anak para unique sad bah....

----------


## miaka_cham

weee!! apil pud ko.  :Tongue: 


First week...

@2 months...


Four months after...


She's now more than 8kgs @ 5 months. :Wave:

----------


## mharz79

my daugther ELAH.... soon to be ATEH na  :Smiley:

----------


## rcm0722



----------


## Bigfoot Oracle

My Jada baadeedaa @8mos.

----------


## poisontree

lovely babies! love the innocence and cuteness  :Smiley: 
nindot jud kayo naay baby labi nag kyut! aw tanan baby kyut man jud. 
i hope same cuteness, or mas cute ing dako!  :Cheesy:

----------


## tsikay101

IVO @ 1month, 21 days



my one and only baby boy. =)

----------


## kit_cebu



----------


## ramietotz86

eto ang ako bunio.





4 months old na..

----------


## cheska

This is my baby Nice, 1 day old

----------


## jelousofthe1

my 4 months old Kian  :Smiley:

----------


## ythadzz

> awwww.. ka cute sa mga bibi.. i can't wait to see how mine looks like.. karn napa cya sud sakng tiyan.. hehe..



pa ultra sound mam, 3d or 4d klaro na kayo..hehe

----------


## thelmsbabe2000



----------


## tazman_cris

ayesha 8 months cya ani...


1 year old pag.b-day.


hilam-os cake mode ky gutom cya

----------


## ~*Yuki*~

With my husband's niece.  :Smiley:

----------


## greenlantern

My 2 wks old niece..so peaceful.

----------


## thelmsbabe2000

my baby Savannah

----------


## teenaavi

dont know how to post pic  :Sad:

----------


## teenaavi

sorry kaayo

----------


## MarLouDX

just see my avatar-- DEAN XYLER 21mos. old.

<===============

----------


## teenaavi

MY BABY at 1MONTH and a half http://www.facehttp://www.facebook.c...&ref=fbx_album

----------


## reginakrys

this is my baby girl, born on august 18, 2010.. naa cyay red nga birthmark on her face.. we're hoping it will fade away but it's okay if it doesn't.. for me she's still very beautiful..=)

----------


## cassiopeia

> 


ka cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!  :Smiley:

----------


## reginakrys

Christmas!!

----------


## jelousofthe1

Baby Kian @ 8 months  :Smiley:

----------


## David_Velasco

ka cute sa mga baby piro bata pako para naa koy in ana, hahaha

----------


## reginakrys



----------


## taurustippy

ako mga pag umangkon
BABY gihapon cla para nako... :smiley:

----------


## maddox_pitt

aww...lovely baby pics  :Smiley: 
hope i'd have one some day hehe  :Cheesy:  ka nice ta

----------


## aenigma143

<===== akong duha ka bagsik

----------


## sexyjanes

> 


ka gwapo ani nya oiz.... chiksboy ky tan awun bata pa gani... hehehehe

----------


## marnick



----------


## elvishtattoo

** sometimes I _really wish_ they never grow up. kinsa bay dili ganahan mag cge tanaw ani nga picture? hay...

----------


## PANDALiciousss

a cute and funny pic of my nephew  :Cheesy:

----------


## debbie

> this is my baby girl, born on august 18, 2010.. naa cyay red nga birthmark on her face.. we're hoping it will fade away but it's okay if it doesn't.. for me she's still very beautiful..=)


matangtang mana sis.. sa akong niece kay naa pud birthmark nya lain man tan awn so, gitilapan sa akong sister in law (iyang mama) kada kadlawn mga around 4-5am pagkadugayan nihanap karon dako na akong niece wa na ang birthmark.. sa imo bb kay face raba ang birthmar nya... maybe u wanna try..  :Smiley:

----------


## reginakrys

> matangtang mana sis.. sa akong niece kay naa pud birthmark nya lain man tan awn so, gitilapan sa akong sister in law (iyang mama) kada kadlawn mga around 4-5am pagkadugayan nihanap karon dako na akong niece wa na ang birthmark.. sa imo bb kay face raba ang birthmar nya... maybe u wanna try..


hehe bitaw, daghan gaingon nga tilapan para mawala.. nagka hanap2x pud raba iyang birthmark.. ingon ani na iyang nawng karon.. (repost lang)




>

----------


## vyrene321

My Girls  :Cheesy:  :*:* micca * ysa *aena

----------


## wenlove24

our Gabe at 7 months..he's actually over a year old now but I just wanted to share this here... :Smiley:

----------


## Rajzh_niX



----------


## medjz

> hehe bitaw, daghan gaingon nga tilapan para mawala.. nagka hanap2x pud raba iyang birthmark.. ingon ani na iyang nawng karon.. (repost lang)


cute baya au cge duwa bubbles bubbles... hehe


mawala rana sis., saku cozin mura pud to ug mapa iya sa face but nawala ra man.. di lang manotice..

----------


## lovelygirl



----------


## reginakrys

wacky face ni arianna.. lols

----------


## MrDavedalogdog

ka cute sa mga babies oi. naa koy kambal mga cute unta kaayo pero i dont know how to post it in here

----------


## mata_hari

inyaki @ 1 year

tristan @ 1 year and 6 months

----------


## cmcanch

my cody at 8 mos.

my cody at 2 y.o.

my Cody at 6 y.o.

----------


## samamar21

mga good looking babies.

----------


## reginakrys

..@6 months..

----------


## munchy88

Our ShinSean @ 4months! ^_^

----------


## reginakrys

bossing!

----------


## clinically.dead

This is my niece, she's turning 4 months old this week.

----------


## jelousofthe1

My 11-month old Kian  :Smiley:

----------


## aLohaBby

*This is Gian Miguel at 4mos.




5mos. old (present)*

----------


## icycles

My 2 lovely daughters :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## havaianatic01

ganahan ko ani nga thread mgtan aw mga cutie kaau mga babies. want to post mine peo dili nalang.heheh.duha2 mode.lels

----------


## aLohaBby

*Miggy at 5mos. and 3 weeks..*  :Smiley:

----------


## rjje

kato bag.o pa xa na anak.





karon

----------


## kit_cebu

> *Miggy at 5mos. and 3 weeks..*


uuuhhhhmmmm..... juan miguel name?  :Smiley: 

pagka-liwat......  :Smiley:

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

> *Miggy at 5mos. and 3 weeks..*


clear copy kaayu oh,..liwata gyud,  :Cheesy:

----------


## aLohaBby

@kit_cebu 
Gian Miguel ang name, sir.... hehehe  :Smiley: 


@Hammer_and_Sickle: klaro ba kaayo?! hehehehe

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

^yeah, klaro kaayu, hahahaha

----------


## THE KID

mi ari rako para masuya......bye..........

----------


## zvekdoz

maghimo nya ko ing ani hehe

----------


## angel_brey

My DAUGHTER, Anneiah Adelaide Cornelio Tan
Will be turning 2 years old this coming May 12, 2011

----------


## aLohaBby

^ ka cute! toothbrush time... hehehe

----------


## angel_brey

> ^ ka cute! toothbrush time... hehehe


Aw perting.  Naka inahan man ug dentista, eh di sayu tudluan ug toothbrush para dili mag syagit kay naay tooth decay ang ngipon unya kailangan ibtun!

PS.

Dili lalim mag ibot ug ngipon sa bata
na ignorante pa or first time pa 
kasuway ibot.  Saba kaayo ang clinic with all the
"Waaaaaaaaaaaaaah, di na ko!  Uli na ta!  Sakit! (Maskin ang 1 ka tube nga anesthesia nahurot na nako sa iyang ngipon) Lols ahha :Thumbs Up:

----------


## angel_brey

YOU BE THE JUDGE!!!

Looks like DADDY




or looks like MOMMY



Hehhehe

----------


## mommy_yam

my life  :Smiley: 


abeahh by mommy_yam, on Flickr

----------


## reginakrys

Inday Yana, 8 months old..

----------


## radiostar

my little princess
3 months old :Thumbs Up:

----------


## thea123

ka cute ui..

----------


## b1 huck

masuya man pud ta ani nga thread uy...

----------


## AntitaniC

My half American niece in Iowa.... too bad I can't hug and pinch this little pig...  :Cheesy:

----------


## marqi_20

so cute sa inyong baby ni ari ko para masuya sad sa naay nay baby

----------


## Rom

cute au ang mga baby uie...

----------


## kohaku

makawagtang sa kapoy...

----------


## radiostar

my nina estrella (4 months) talking with her friends hehehe  :Thumbs Up: 



big big mouth ehhehe  :Thumbs Up: 



gikan ga jogging... gikapoy ehehe  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kir_ovs

jaydenkhan picture by kir_ovs - Photobucket

----------


## kir_ovs

my baby bitok!

----------


## kir_ovs

zorot!!! picture by kir_ovs - Photobucket

Z O R O t!!!

----------


## radiostar

pag christening niya weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
i love my princess sooo muchh  :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:

----------


## JoyCeeMarie08

here's my share.. d na ni baby.. mga 4 yo na xa ani.. gikabuangan ug make-up2 sa ia ate.  :Smiley: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vianne217

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

what keeps me going  :Smiley: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

with his yaya

----------


## JoyCeeMarie08

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> what keeps me going 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> with his yaya


ka-cute ani.. wa pa tawn ngipon.hehe

----------


## JoyCeeMarie08

> my 2 y.o. pirti gyung kiata


ka-cute aning bataa ui..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## meca_ellah

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my son 4 yrs old...( current pics nya )





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



katong 2 yrs old pa sya....

----------


## twistedANGEL25

Makasuya!So cuttiepattudie babies!

Can't wait to have my own! :Smiley:

----------


## FukenGruven

our 3 bugoys:

----------


## mYta82

waahhhh..ngpost na mn akong bana....our 3 bugoys=)

kani nlng ilang ealier baby pics(sa duha ka kuya & latest sa youngest)

----------


## radiostar



----------

